# Hello my friends!!! I"m back!!!



## BabyMaybePlz

Hey Its Gabi and I'm shocked that I'm back actually...
As you know I had a miscarriage a couple months ago and me and my OH were TTC in September....However, we made a deal that if I didn't get pregnant in September that we would wait until June to TTC again...So my period was due September 17th but it was 2 days late and then what I thought was the witch showed her face...However, this "period" there weren't any cramps, any pain, any bloating, or any constipation.:wacko: I didn't think anything of it and thought it was my period just because there were clots and it was heavy...However, just recently I noticed that I was constipated, and thirsty, and bloated to the max...I tried not to think about it and told OH about it...He told me to take a test but I told him it would come up negative because I got my period...Well I took a test this morning at 3am and what did I discover...A nice faint more than visible line saying hello to me...:happydance: But now the problem is that when I got this "period" I convinced myself that I wanted to wait..So I'm glad I'm pregnant I'm just alittle meh about it....But I'm more excited than anything and so is OH...Were just being careful because we don't want to lose this one...But I'm pretty sure we won't...I had my mc at 5 weeks and this LO is 7 weeks about to go on 8....:happydance: I barely have any symptoms and if I hadn't had tested I probably wouldn't have found out until I felt movement...lol...The only thing I have is acid reflex(which started yesterday night), my breasts are starting to ache, I'm very bloated, I'm woefully constipated, and I pee alot, other than that I'm good...:happydance:

LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PIC_0862.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 192









PIC_0860.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 182









PIC_0863.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 179


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congrats and welcome back! Im Lisa, and I have a 15.5 month old named Emma<3


----------



## Laniinthesky

Hey im lana, 16 weeks. Welcome back to Bnb. Im not trying to be rude in the slightest, your attached image is confusing me. Is it a pos?? cause i cant see two lines :S
Sorry if that sounded mean.

xx


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Laniinthesky said:


> Hey im lana, 16 weeks. Welcome back to Bnb. Im not trying to be rude in the slightest, your attached image is confusing me. Is it a pos?? cause i cant see two lines :S
> Sorry if that sounded mean.
> 
> xx

Oh..Its okay, its not rude at all...To tell you the truth I don't know what a POS is...The test I took is a First Response test...Thats about all I know...and the line is kinda hard to see even though is much more visible in real life...my camera isn't the best...


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats hun, though are you sure you are 7 weeks? That's a very faint test?


----------



## mommie2be

Congrats & welcome back ! I'm kelsey, I'm 17 & 27 weeks pregnant with a little boy named Corey. :flow:


----------



## Laniinthesky

Pos means positive

xx


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

rainbows_x said:


> Congrats hun, though are you sure you are 7 weeks? That's a very faint test?

I'm assuming I might be 7 weeks...Just because my period this month isn't due until the 22nd...and thats almost two weeks away...soo...My best bet would be to get a dating scan...I'm going to try and make an appointment my doctor this week or the next...Its alittle confusing....If I am earlier than 7 weeks then that would mean that I would have ovulated really really early....and would have gotten pregnant the week after my period ended or the week my period ended...IDK..Its all confusing:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Laniinthesky said:


> Pos means positive
> 
> xx

Yes..Its a postive just faint...but the line showed up about a 30 seconds after I had taken the test....and got stronger...But like I said..my camera is crappy:haha:


----------



## Laniinthesky

I dont mean to once again be nasty. But you said there was tissue (clots) in your "period". you can still test positive shortly after a MC or CP. How long ago was it that you bled before your test?? 


xxx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Hi :hi: I'm Gemma 20 & 31+6weeks pregnant with a little boy Kyrece-Jayden congrats & Welcome back to BnB Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Laniinthesky

Im not saying your lying or arnt pregnant btw, im just concerned. 

xx


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Laniinthesky said:


> Im not saying your lying or arent pregnant btw, im just concerned.
> 
> xx

Ummm..There wasn't any tissue just bleeding and some clots...and no pain...and its okay for asking..I don't mind...the bleeding stopped on September 23rd...Thats almost three weeks ago...:wacko: Trust me, I'm just as confused as you are...


----------



## rainbows_x

I do agree with Laniinthesky, bleeding with clots whilst you are pregnant isn't great.


----------



## rainbows_x

BabyMaybePlz said:


> Laniinthesky said:
> 
> 
> Im not saying your lying or arent pregnant btw, im just concerned.
> 
> xx
> 
> Ummm..There wasn't any tissue just bleeding and some clots...and no pain...and its okay for asking..I don't mind...the bleeding stopped on September 23rd...Thats almost three weeks ago...:wacko: Trust me, I'm just as confused as you are...Click to expand...

Is there any chance you could be around 4 weeks pregnant now then? I think that's why you have had faint positives, I'd say you're around 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Laniinthesky

If i were you if go to the emergency room. say you had a pos a before you bled and your bleeding. And get a scan asap. Because clots are tissue from your uterus wall usually. Just be on the safe side. If you testing 3 weeks after and getting a positive then you wont have left over hormones from a MC or CP. but the bleeding like yours doesnt sound too healthy. I bleed quite alot but never have any clots, and its never heavy :/ Be on the safe side and go see someone, dont wait for a GP/midwife appointment xxxx


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

rainbows_x said:


> I do agree with Laniinthesky, bleeding with clots whilst you are pregnant isn't great.

The only problem is that I'm not sure when I got pregnant....It could be recently but how recently...Maybe it was my period and I just got pregnant right after...I have no idea...I wasn't expecting to get a positive test at all......I will just have to go to the doctor to have it checked out...


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

rainbows_x said:


> BabyMaybePlz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laniinthesky said:
> 
> 
> Im not saying your lying or arent pregnant btw, im just concerned.
> 
> xx
> 
> Ummm..There wasn't any tissue just bleeding and some clots...and no pain...and its okay for asking..I don't mind...the bleeding stopped on September 23rd...Thats almost three weeks ago...:wacko: Trust me, I'm just as confused as you are...Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any chance you could be around 4 weeks pregnant now then? I think that's why you have had faint positives, I'd say you're around 3-4 weeks.Click to expand...

That sounds more plausible...That would mean that my whole ovulation day and fertile period is all discombobulated....:wacko:(sigh) This is just soo confusing and unexpectant


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Laniinthesky said:


> If i were you if go to the emergency room. say you had a pos a before you bled and your bleeding. And get a scan asap. Because clots are tissue from your uterus wall usually. Just be on the safe side. If you testing 3 weeks after and getting a positive then you wont have left over hormones from a MC or CP. but the bleeding like yours doesnt sound too healthy. I bleed quite alot but never have any clots, and its never heavy :/ Be on the safe side and go see someone, dont wait for a GP/midwife appointment xxxx

Alright will do thank you....


----------



## Laniinthesky

Let us know how you get on, good luck

xxxx


----------



## stephx

I can see a very faint line on the last pic, but I agree, it looks like my test at 3w 5ds did, so I would say your dates are abit off. Get up the hospital about the bleeding though x


----------



## x__amour

Welcome back!


----------



## niki_nichole

Congrats :)


----------



## kittycat18

I must be blind because I can only see one line...


----------



## qwerry

kittycat18 said:


> I must be blind because I can only see one line...


Same with me :shrug:


----------



## jemmie1994

qwerry said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> I must be blind because I can only see one line...
> 
> 
> Same with me :shrug:Click to expand...

and me...


----------



## hopscotch

hope everything is alright, keep us updated! congrats by the way hope you have a happy & healthy 9months with your LO.


----------



## rainbows_x

I only see it in the first pic, looks kind of like my pregnancy last month.

How many tests have you done?


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

I can see a faint line in the first one aswel


----------



## Laniinthesky

I cant see it. Was it first thing in the morning?


----------



## Ashleii15

Congrats! ^_^


----------



## x__amour

I can't see a second line either, sorry. :/


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Laniinthesky said:


> I cant see it. Was it first thing in the morning?

Yes....:happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

rainbows_x said:


> I only see it in the first pic, looks kind of like my pregnancy last month.
> 
> How many tests have you done?

Just the one...I'm going to test at the end of this week and next week to make sure it is getting darker


----------



## teen_mommy44

i cant see anything.. 
but i hope everything works out for youu :)


----------



## angeleyez92

I dont see a second line.. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## vinteenage

I see a very, very, very faint line-ish mark in the lower part of the test screen on the first picture, but it's a grey line, not colored...which isn't right.

Id definitely try to see a doctor.


----------



## angeleyez92

vinteenage said:


> I see a very, very, very faint line-ish mark in the lower part of the test screen on the first picture, but it's a grey line, not colored...which isn't right.
> 
> Id definitely try to see a doctor.

grey normally means its an evap line right? i remember getting those when i was TTC....


----------



## rainbows_x

angeleyez92 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I see a very, very, very faint line-ish mark in the lower part of the test screen on the first picture, but it's a grey line, not colored...which isn't right.
> 
> Id definitely try to see a doctor.
> 
> grey normally means its an evap line right? i remember getting those when i was TTC....Click to expand...

Yeah, grey means evap. x


----------



## vinteenage

angeleyez92 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I see a very, very, very faint line-ish mark in the lower part of the test screen on the first picture, but it's a grey line, not colored...which isn't right.
> 
> Id definitely try to see a doctor.
> 
> grey normally means its an evap line right? i remember getting those when i was TTC....Click to expand...

Yup but the OP said it appeared in like 30 seconds or something, right? (Too lazy to read back). 

It definitely looks grey to me though, not pink.


----------



## teen_mommy44

are you sure you have your dates right?


----------



## angeleyez92

vinteenage said:


> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I see a very, very, very faint line-ish mark in the lower part of the test screen on the first picture, but it's a grey line, not colored...which isn't right.
> 
> Id definitely try to see a doctor.
> 
> grey normally means its an evap line right? i remember getting those when i was TTC....Click to expand...
> 
> Yup but the OP said it appeared in like 30 seconds or something, right? (Too lazy to read back).
> 
> It definitely looks grey to me though, not pink.Click to expand...

oh...that not right then... im not sure... normally it comes up pink? mine did...


----------



## hopscotch

come on ladies you could be scaring/upsetting her for potentially no good reason, I understand some of us cant see the lines and what not but it has been said enough times now, lets just be supportive please, it's upsetting me reading all the negativity.

much love.


----------



## chiapso

^ wss


----------



## angeleyez92

I don't think that anyone meant to upset her? The girls were just concerned because she said that she had bleeding with clots in it...


----------



## 2beamummy12

yeah i agree with angeleyez....


----------



## littlemamana

I can definitely see a very faint line if I look closely! I would just suggest testing again next week maybe or wait until after your period doesn't show. :) I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I can see a faint line in the first pic. 

I know when I took my test I could see it myself but when I took a pic I couldn't hardly see it in the pic. 

I'd say test again in a fee days and see if it's darker.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

welcome back gabbi congrats! come on bean be sticky!!


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Welcome back and good luck!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Congrats, I hope it is a POS for you!


----------



## krys

I don't see a second line :shrug:

I took a similar test at only 4 weeks and it was obvious. Good luck though :hugs:


----------



## LovingMommy10

krys said:


> I don't see a second line :shrug:
> 
> I took a similar test at only 4 weeks and it was obvious. Good luck though :hugs:

Mine was too Krys, I still have it and its still darker then anything.. I dont even know if I was 4 weeks yet..


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I see a very faint + on the first picture :thumbup:

You could have OV'd really early, your cycles are all wacky after m/c'ing. I lost my angel in June and 4 cycles later I'm still all wacky. :wacko:


----------



## Campbell

Any updates? :) I see a line in the first pic! :)

:dust:


----------



## caramelKSSxx

It could very well just be the picture, when I got my first positive I tried taking a picture and it just wouldn't show up for anything :shrug: but either way, Congrats hun and welcome back! Hope everything goes well, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## rosalieava

Good luck! Don't forget to update!:flow:


----------



## GirlRacer

Welcome back and good luck :) I think your best bet would be to take a digi test. I could only see a faint line on a superdrug own test and then took 2 digi tests and they both showed up pregnant :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I cant see the line but I am blind! So I'm not saying it's not there :flower:
Definately go get checked out if you had bleeding..
I would guess you were like 3-4weeks and caught after the bleed? esp. with how faint you say the line is?
I got a pos at 4weeks and it changed quicker than I could pee on it and was really dark.. So maybe you're just earlier than you think?
Update when you know anything :thumbup: I remember you from first time and would be great if you could come back with a deffo BFP again :hugs:
xx


----------



## neonpolkadots

Ahhh! :happydance::hugs:
So glad you're back Gabi honey! :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats hun! :flow:

I can see a really faint line in both the first and third pic. When I got my BFP this time around, I could clearly see it in real life but I couldn't get a picture of it, so I'm guessing that's probably what's happening in your case, too. Although I do think you're probably not as far along as you originally thought. Your cycle is just probably really messed up.

Hope you keep us updated. :flower:


----------



## LilMommy

I see all the lines! Yay! Congrats! And Welcome Back :)


----------



## we can't wait

Glad to have you back!
I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## DizziSkittle

Welcome Back. i can see a line on 1st and 3rd ones. but what you said about the bleeding is a little worrying. maybe you should think about going to the doctors. hope everything goes well for you! good luck x


----------



## Jen_xx

First off WELCOME BACK!!!! And congrats!

I would for sure get your blood drawn and check your levels. At 7 weeks I would assume the line to be much darker. You may just be earlier than you're counting and that would explain it but the bleeding with clots has me worried.

FX for you!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Okay...so I have made a doctors appointment for next week..I'm really excited...I'm thinking that I must have gotten pregnant right after my period but the only thing that gets me is that the dates of ovulation and how many weeks I should be don't match up...Because when I got my bfp I would've been 2 weeks and 5 days...Isnt that way to early to get a BFP?:wacko: But I plan on taking another test next week on Friday or Wednesday...Since I should be 4 weeks and some days by then(thats what my calculator says) But thanks everyone for the warm welcome...Currently, I'm pretty good...I wake up with lower backaches, no nausea, I'm bloated to the max,and costipated and gassy......Yuck...But I'm doing fine...I'm starting to doubt that I had gotten pregnant before my period....But I will see what the doctor says..


----------



## NewMommy17

congrats & welcome back to the club:flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

BabyMaybePlz said:


> Okay...so I have made a doctors appointment for next week..I'm really excited...I'm thinking that I must have gotten pregnant right after my period but the only thing that gets me is that the dates of ovulation and how many weeks I should be don't match up...Because when I got my bfp I would've been 2 weeks and 5 days...Isnt that way to early to get a BFP?:wacko: But I plan on taking another test next week on Friday or Wednesday...Since I should be 4 weeks and some days by then(thats what my calculator says) But thanks everyone for the warm welcome...Currently, I'm pretty good...I wake up with lower backaches, no nausea, I'm bloated to the max,and costipated and gassy......Yuck...But I'm doing fine...I'm starting to doubt that I had gotten pregnant before my period....But I will see what the doctor says..

That is really early to get a BFP, but I got mine at 2 weeks, 6 days (and I know for sure because of the three ultrasounds I had in my first tri).


----------



## smitsusan5

congratulations and welcome back. try re-testing in a week or so as i cant see the line personally! good luck!


----------



## bbyno1

I see a veryy faint line,congrats & i hope it all turns out to be ok:)


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I just had brown spotting with mild period like cramps..The brown spotting lasted for about an hour or two and the cramps are gone so:happydance: Sounds like implantation bleeding to me but now I'm super confused with my dates:wacko: But really excited....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Implantion bleeding normally is 6-12 days after ovulation, you don't get cramps with implant bleeding though. xx


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

rainbows_x said:


> Implantion bleeding normally is 6-12 days after ovulation, you don't get cramps with implant bleeding though. xx

Huh?:wacko:Now I'm more confused....sigh...See that's why I keep saying my dates don't match up....I mean I'm suppose to get my period a week from now so what the heck is wrong with me....I know I'm pregnant I just don't know how far along....Can't wait to see the doctor...and I;m waiting to test again this upcoming week


----------



## Shanelley

Hi Sweetie & welcome back. 
I remember you :)
it's great to see you back here, congrats on the pregnancy. I do believe that some people do get positive tests early in their pregnancys. I got a very faint positive, and i wasn't even late for my period. wow that just got me reminiscing..
Anyway. Congrats :D


----------



## Catherine896

I can see 2nd lines on the tests so not sure why there are pages full of people saying they cant, must be something to do with brightness/colour settings on computers??

Anyway I found out with this pregnancy 11th Feb, very very early on and would of only been about 2 weeks pregnant, I thought I was 4 weeks. I had pinky bleeding and had to have 2 scans, midwife said this could of been implantation bleeding that just hadnt come out yet, so sort of held it in, if that makes sense. So going by MY dates I was due 2 days ago, but I must of ovulated late as Im actually due on the 26th.

Goodluck xx


----------



## Jen_xx

You actually CAN get cramps with implantation. BUT the only thing is that implantation happens 6-12 days after ovulation and if you've already gotten your BFP then you'd have already implanted.

Don't stress about it though. 
See what your Dr. say and let us know!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

ArmyWifeJenn said:


> You actually CAN get cramps with implantation. BUT the only thing is that implantation happens 6-12 days after ovulation and if you've already gotten your BFP then you'd have already implanted.
> 
> Don't stress about it though.
> See what your Dr. say and let us know!

Alright thanks:thumbup:


----------



## babymomma37

I cramped the first 10 weeks of my pregnancy. My doctor said it was just the way MY body was preparing. Everyones different and so is every pregnancy!! Keep your head up and congratulations!!!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Right before I had my BFP I had cramps so bad they almost knocked me off my feet! But I didn't have any spotting. But I also had a friend who did what you did and she now has a healthy baby boy a few weeks older than Riley :) 
Good luck


----------



## rainbows_x

Have you tested again yet? I don't think I could last that long not knowing!


----------



## missZOEEx

I remember you! Congratulations Hun! 
I'm Zoee, I'm 17 and have an almost 2 month old baby boy. :) 
fingers crossed your little one stays sticky & h&h 9 months! 
<3


----------



## megrenade

I don't know.. those look pretty clear to me & I don't see anything.. and I have good vision.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

rainbows_x said:


> Have you tested again yet? I don't think I could last that long not knowing!

I'm testing tomorrow....since I missed the first day of my period today....:happydance:


----------



## thefirstbaby

ahhh, i keep checking this thread, i'm anxious for you.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

thefirstbaby said:


> ahhh, i keep checking this thread, i'm anxious for you.

Thanks


----------



## samisshort

Hope you get the answers you want, best wishes hon :flow:


----------



## charlotte88

did you retest? xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I'm just hanging around stalking you to see if you get your definate pos :munch: 
I know how happy you were first time and how devisted you were when I spoke to you after your loss..
So I have my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## NewMommy17

I had cramps and backaches early pregnancy and thought implantation was my period but i didn't know it was pregnancy so i hope you get your positive good luck keep us posted with an update =)


----------



## thefirstbaby

any news?


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Okay...so I planned on getting and taking a test after work since I work in the morning...But this morning, When I woke up I was bleeding(no clots just blood)..But there wasn't any pain,however, while I was working I got terrible cramps and felt like I wanted to puke...So I took some motrin and the pain went away...But now I'm just devastated...My period was due yesterday so I'm guessing this the witch....Sigh...I'm so upset now because this time around I wasn't even thinking about possibly being preggers and I didn't even want to take a test because I knew that I wasn't...and the only reason I took one this time is because OH said that I might be pregnant...sigh...and when that faint pink line showed up I just immediately got excited and my desire to have a child was renewed...but now I just feel miserable...I'm hoping the bleeding will stop or something so that I can atleast hope that maybe, just maybe I'm pregnant...But I'm just going to assume I'm not...I've already told OH and he's still hopeful(since I don't have clots) But I told him I'm most likely not so yeah...Thanks for everybody sending hope my way but this time I'm not....(I'm so mad that HPT was a dud)....sigh...I'll still be stalking these forums of course and next time I will make sure that I know officially by a doctor that I'm pregnant before posting it on here instead of relying on a HPT...:(

*I'm going to test after the bleeding as stopped just in case though*


----------



## jemmie1994

sorry sweetie ,good luck trying in the future :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Sorry hun, I'm sort of going through this (had a faint line, thought I was pregnant, 10 days late & came on tonight, had a chemical last month) Here if you need to talk. x


----------



## thefirstbaby

that sucks.. well if the bleeding stops soon and you test, let us know. but i wish u luck


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

rainbows_x said:


> Sorry hun, I'm sort of going through this (had a faint line, thought I was pregnant, 10 days late & came on tonight, had a chemical last month) Here if you need to talk. x

Thanks...:nope:I just hate the fact that I was fooled...I was sooo excited..but I guess it can wait...We plan on trying next May after we get married and have our own place and car and whatnot...But it still pains me...All I want is one healthy child with the person that I love and just when I had convinced myself to wait, I spark of hope was waved in my face and I took the bait...sigh...I which there was a definate way to know instead of this damn waiting.....Oh well, I guess I can wait until next year...sigh..It will be here sooner than we know..


----------



## x__amour

Sorry hon. :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

rainbows_x said:


> Sorry hun, I'm sort of going through this (had a faint line, thought I was pregnant, 10 days late & came on tonight, had a chemical last month) Here if you need to talk. x

I didn't realise you were TTC Donna. I am really sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs2: xox


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Sorry dear :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Sorry to hear that :hugs:
Good luck on TTC in may


----------

